# How women should carry their Bibles (by wife!)



## Eoghan (Jan 13, 2008)

My wife after some ten years of keeping this secret to herself, has at last imparted to me this aspect of Presbyterian courtship in the island churches of Lewis, Scotland.

It would appear that unattached single women should clasp the Bible to their bosom "pages-heavenward". Once attached (and here my wife was less forthcoming) the Word of God is carried spine up.

That this secret has never been known to me leads me to suspect two things 1. I am a Baptist 
2. this codification is not actually for men but for women. The inference being please invite me round if you have any handsom cousins visiting or some such. The carrying significance might also be a way of lowering competition spine up signifying that a young lady is no longer competing with her sisters.

Anyone from Lewis who can shed further light on this practice would be most welcome to reply!

I would consult with my Baptist brethren on Lewis but last time I checked there weren't any. (Maybe they died out not knowing the Bible Code)


----------

